# Perdomo Slow Aged 826 Glorioso Natural Cigar Review - Not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First off, for $2 or less you can do a lot worse. This cigar was one dimensional, but it was a decent flavor profile. It had some light leather a...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Slow Aged 826 Glorioso Natural Cigar Review - Not bad


----------

